# New England Intersections



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Get off an off ramp and come to a triangle divider. Clearly only one lane turns RIGHT. Turning left however produces some looks, honks and taunts. 2 traffic signals clearly have LEFT arrows. How many lanes turn left? There is no painted lanes on the roadway.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

OK let me try to explain this again: I was at an intersection. There is a triangle to divide the traffic. The RIGHT lane is a yield to oncoming traffic - clearly. The LEFT turn is the question. There are 2 hanging traffic lights both with left turning traffic arrows and clearly room for 2 lanes of traffic. I was reprimanded by other drivers for creating the second lane of traffic turning LEFT...

Can I assume that if there is space and there is a traffic light for 2 lanes that there are 2 lanes turning left?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Ken yew draw us a pik shure pleeze ??????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't assume anything in this state. Believe it or not I know what you are talking about, as their is a similar type of situation where I live (an extra light) but their is only one lane. 

Anyway stick to the one lane if their is not another marked lane, don't create another.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Cjis is right if there are not two marked lanes then it assumes only one. A lot of times a road looks wide enough for two lanes but by federal standards its not wide enough to be marked two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

(Not sure how to insert a drawing in here...sorry)...Why would 2 traffic signals be in place if only one lane turns left?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

...but why would there be 2 lights if only one lane of traffic is allowed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome to Massachusetts


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

OK--rotary coming off the Sagamore bridge. It's late and you're tired. Two lanes going straight and one going left. You are in the far left lane. Suddenly you decide you need an extra extra at Double D's. Can you cross both right lanes without signalling to exit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Do what you want and then appeal the ticket. I'll be happy and the judge will probably dismiss it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

MSP75 said:


> Do what you want and then appeal the ticket. I'll be happy and the judge will probably dismiss it.


hahahahahahahahhaaaa. CHA CHING !!!! 3OT.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

ncat said:


> . I was reprimanded by other drivers for creating the second lane of traffic turning LEFT...
> 
> quote]Do what everyone else here in Ma. does when they are "REPRIMANDED" by other drivers. :sb::up_yours::moon::85565::321::fu2::2up::up::fire::finger2::cussing:[-X


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah Ma does such a good job of marking lanes


----------

